# 13



## swbrooks (Jun 23, 2011)

Good morning everyone,
Just a heads up to everyone that has been asking. The new parts kit and book for the 13" South Bend Lathe is now available (See photos attached or go to the link below). I sincerely appreciate all of the feedback and interest in the manuals and kits from the folks here on HM so if there are any questions, please drop me a note any time. Best Regards, Steve

Link to manuals / kits on ebay: http://stores.ebay.com/stevewb


----------

